# Bilingual Days Problem!



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings,

I just got Seiko watch from my grandfather.

It is Seiko 5 Automatic watch. Model: *7009-3130 A2*

The watch itself works great.It uses no batteries or other stuff at all.

It is powered through normal wrist movement.

Watch shows date and day of the week. That mechanism also works great, but only problem is

that *days are shown in bilingual format which means that in first few hours of the day, in the early morning,*

*
day is shown in english language(i.e. MON -monday) but then around 3:00 AM it switches to other language, french I think*

*
(i.e. LUN)...*

As I don't really want to learn french days right now, I ask you is there any way that I could change language order

from:

english(00:00 - 03:00) -> french(03:00 - rest_of_the_day)

to:

french(00:00 - 03:00) -> -> english(03:00 - rest_of_the_day)

??????

If this is important, crown of the watch can be pulled out up to the first click, and then its rotation changes the date.

And then up to the second click, and then its rotation changes time itself.

please help


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MrSmith said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just got Seiko watch from my grandfather.
> 
> ...


Before pulling the crown out, push it in. I have a few 7009's where this turns the day wheel. If yours is the same, set the time to say midday and then push the crown in until the correct english day appears. Then the days will be in french until 3am and english for the rest of the day.


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello KrispyDK,

First, thank you for extremly fast answering.

Second, yes it seemes that we have the same watch.

I tried what you suggested but when I push crown "in" name of the day(in french) slightly starts

to change to english, but it seemes that it comes only half way to it.

No matter how hard I push that crown, I just can't reach other name.

Is this wrong??


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

MrSmith said:


> Hello KrispyDK,
> 
> First, thank you for extremly fast answering.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the day change meachanism is working but the crown isn't depressing far enough to complete the day change. This is usually caused by a build up of dirt between the crown and the case. If you know how to remove the crown/stem you just need to clean out the dirt. Since your watch has sentimental value it may be better to have it properly serviced.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

DaveS said:


> Sounds like the day change meachanism is working but the crown isn't depressing far enough to complete the day change. This is usually caused by a build up of dirt between the crown and the case. If you know how to remove the crown/stem you just need to clean out the dirt. Since your watch has sentimental value it may be better to have it properly serviced.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Thanks for answering. I have never opened any watch, so would it be hard for me to open it and clean it?

Is there any chance to damage it while opening?

How would I clean if I could open it?

I am asking all of this because they all ask a lot of money for cleaning, and if that is something relatively simple

why would I spend money when I can do it by myself 

Phillip


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MrSmith said:


> Hello KrispyDK,
> 
> First, thank you for extremly fast answering.
> 
> ...


Might be a long shot but -

Are you trying now while the time on your watch is 11pm? If so, it may only be changing half way as the day/date change process may already have engaged in the movement. Did you try moving the time on to midday tomorrow before pushing in the crown?


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> MrSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Hello KrispyDK,
> ...


Hello again,

Well, now I tried it.

I "moved" the time on my watch forward, untill all procesess completed, and then tried to push crown in but again, I get the same results...

Phillip


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmm...in that case then it may be as Dave suggests - a build up of dirt that is stopping the crown from being pushed in far enough to move the day. I wouldn't recommend trying to remove the stem if you've never done so before. How does the stem and crown look from the outside of the watch with the crown pulled all the way out? Can you see any build up of dirt?


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> Hmmm...in that case then it may be as Dave suggests - a build up of dirt that is stopping the crown from being pushed in far enough to move the day. I wouldn't recommend trying to remove the stem if you've never done so before. How does the stem and crown look from the outside of the watch with the crown pulled all the way out? Can you see any build up of dirt?


Actually yes, when I totally pull out crown, ther is some dirt in there, also there is some dirt in the rims of stem.

Phillip


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MrSmith said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...in that case then it may be as Dave suggests - a build up of dirt that is stopping the crown from being pushed in far enough to move the day. I wouldn't recommend trying to remove the stem if you've never done so before. How does the stem and crown look from the outside of the watch with the crown pulled all the way out? Can you see any build up of dirt?
> ...


It's worth trying to remove all of the dirt that you can see. A tooth pick is usually a good enough tool for that!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

MrSmith said:


> DaveS said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the day change meachanism is working but the crown isn't depressing far enough to complete the day change. This is usually caused by a build up of dirt between the crown and the case. If you know how to remove the crown/stem you just need to clean out the dirt. Since your watch has sentimental value it may be better to have it properly serviced.
> ...


Hello Phillip

The reason that a full clean is expensive is because a clean involves stripping the watch to it's component parts and then cleaning and re-lubing whilst assembling..

The watchmaker will check parts for wear or breakage too..

It's a skilled job but apart from that it will ensure that the crud in your watch doesn't wear the parts of your watch prematurely..

As already said, the crap inside the crown will have compressed to a hard lump that limit the travel..

Cheers, John 

PS, the owner of the forum, Roy Taylor takes on repairs (at least i think he still does!), you could email (or pm him) with an enquiry B)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Philip....have to agree with what has been said about the dirt in the crown, but have you tried this....some Seiko autos (my SKX009 for instance) change the day and date by pulling the crown out to the first position and rotating forwards to change the date and backwards to change the day......just a thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> MrSmith said:
> 
> 
> > DaveS said:
> ...


Greetings, John

I will probably take it to the service after informations that you just provided me with.

Then, I would love Roy Taylor to do it, but there is a small problem.

You see, I don't live in UK. I live in Bosnia and Herzegowina.

So, shipment of my watch would probably cost me pretty same as watch repairment itself. 

Phillip



Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi Philip....have to agree with what has been said about the dirt in the crown, but have you tried this....some Seiko autos (my SKX009 for instance) change the day and date by pulling the crown out to the first position and rotating forwards to change the date and backwards to change the day......just a thought. :thumbsup:


Hello Roger,

You are right, pulling out crown to the first position and rotating it forwards changes the date.

However, when I rotate it backwards it has no effect at all!?

I noticed this earlier, but I thought that is how it should be.

Is this problem?

Phillip


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MrSmith said:


> Hello Roger,
> 
> You are right, pulling out crown to the first position and rotating it forwards changes the date.
> 
> ...


Hi Phillip,

Nothing to worry about there, that's how 7009's work - crown to first position to change the date and push the crown in to change the day. Did you manage to clean the stem and crown at all?


----------



## MrSmith (Jan 8, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> Nothing to worry about there, that's how 7009's work - crown to first position to change the date and push the crown in to change the day. Did you manage to clean the stem and crown at all?


Hello again Krispy,

I have managed to clean stem and crown with toothbrush as you suggestd, but problem is still the same.

I think I will have to take it to service so they clean essential parts.

Seems there's nothing I could do from my position.

Phillip


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

MrSmith said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Thanks for answering. I have never opened any watch, so would it be hard for me to open it and clean it?
> 
> ...


Hi Phillip

With the correct tools, opening the watch is not difficult, nor is taking out the crown/stem or even removing the movement. Unfortunately, it is equally easy to cause damage, especially to an older watch. As already suggested by my learned fellow members, I'd also strongly recommend that you pay for a professional job if a watch has any intrinsic or sentimental value.

Alternatively, you can buy cheap, scrap watches from ebay (eg Ramon thewatchcollector) to learn on and make all your mistakes with those. Chances are they will end up only be fit for the bin but you will learn along the way and one day you WILL actually bring one back to life (and have a lot of spare parts). Only then, should you gamble with your treasures.

:smartass: :thumbup:

Cheers

Dave


----------

